# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [11-04-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - Ultimate MTK v1.4 - New Methods for IMEI Repair Added

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMTPro  UltimateMTK v1.4* * Innovative and Intelligent*   *Supported Functions:*
- *Read Info*
- *Reset FRP* (For devices supporting this feature)
- *Reset Locks* (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Read Pattern* (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Format FS*
- *Format FS* (Advance)
- *IMEI Repair in META / Boot Mode*
- *Backup NVRAM*
- *Restore NVRAM*
- *Reboot to META / FACTORY / FASTBOOT Mode*   * Added Support for Following Devices:*  *BLU* - Grand 5.5 HD  *Gionee*
- F103
- S5.1
- X1
- V4s  *HTC*
- Desire 620G  *Huawei*
- Y520-U22
- Y600-U20  *Lava*
- Iris 510  *Lenovo*
- A396i
- P780
- S850  *LYF*
- LS-5017  *Micromax*
- A093
- A104
- C1
- D303
- D321
- E451
- Q332
- Q372  *Panasonic*
- P55
- T40
- T44 Lite  *Positivo*
- S420
- Twist XL S555  *Sky*
- 4.0D  *Symphony*
- i60   * Fixed Scatter Loading*
- Some firmware was not loaded properly in last version.  * Added Custom DA Option*
- Now you can select your own DA if required.  *Added AUTH File Selection*
- Now you can select AUTH file if required by device.   *Removed Flashing Methods*
- Removed all old Flashing Methods.
- Now you don not need to select any flashing method.  * Added IMEI Repair Option* *- META (Old)*
-- This method is for Old CPU Phones like MT6577, MT6580, MT6582 etc. 
- *META (New)*
-- This method is for New CPU Phones like MT6735, MT6737, MT6755 etc. 
- *Boot Mode (Auto)*
-- This method is to repair IMEI in Flash / Boot Mode.
-- It will auto select IMEI Algo used. 
- *Boot Mode (Old Method)*
-- This method is same like earlier, but will force to repair IMEI using Old Algo 
- *Boot Mode (New Method)*
-- This method is also same, just will force to use New Algo. 
- *Boot Mode (HTC Method)*
-- This method will force to use HTC Alog.   *Backup NVRAM*
- You can backup NVRAM of any device to restore later.
- Backup will be automatically saved in NVRAM folder inside UltimateMTK folder.  *Restore NVRAM*
- You can restore NVRAM Backup made with Backup Option.
- You can fix formatted phones using these backup.  *Reboot to:*
- *META Mode*
- Useful in case auto switching does not work as expected. 
- *FACTORY Mode*
- You can reboot to factory mode to use Clear eMMC option like to format data after using Boot Mode IMEI Repair option. 
- *FASTBOOT Mode*
- It will boot your phone into Fastboot Mode. May be useful in some cases.   TIPS:  - If you use a Method and IMEI has some different character in it, use another Method.   *IMPORTANT*
- Features introduced here will work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.
- User need to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.
- For manual work, just select DA and AUTH file if needed.
- Rest operations will work same.   _ Note : Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices._    *YOU FOUND SOME BUG?*
- Please start a new thread, and post complete log (no cuts), and full screenshot.
- Follow your thread for instructions.
- When we tell you something, try it, and also post complete log with screenshot.
- If you post about anything NOT WORKING, WITHOUT LOG and SCREENSHOT, it will be useless and will be DELETED.   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO          ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE   OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS   SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF   FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /   IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].      PLEASE       DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST    REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND       SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST   WILL  BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------

